# Savage Barrel Swap



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Has anyone swapped their savage barrel out on their own? I recently found a great deal on a NIB Savage 10 FCP in 308 - I'd like to swap the barrel out for a Criterion 1:8 22-250 AI pre-fit. 

Curious to see if you guys recommend going the action wrench route or barrel vise? Both seem to be around $60 or so.

I'll be ordering go/no-go gauges and barrel nut wrench soon, just need to make up my mind on an action wrench or barrel vise.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Yup, it's easy. Barrel wrench and gauges. I know a few guys who do it a bunch that headspace with a case but I wouldn't recommend it.-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

22-250AI!!! Atta boy!------SS


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Pm me if you need some help you won't need a gauge with an ackley.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Springville Shooter said:


> 22-250AI!!! Atta boy!------SS


I've wanted a rifle in this chambering for a long time! There's just something about those Ackley shoulders....


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> I've wanted a rifle in this chambering for a long time! There's just something about those Ackley shoulders....


I made a few this weekend.6.5-280 AI.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

bugchuker said:


> I made a few this weekend.6.5-280 AI.


Very nice! I run a 6.5 Sherman (very similar to your 6.5-280 AI). You should expect some great ballistics with your round!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Yup I have switched out 2 on varmint rifles and gone to a Shilen 20 Practical Select Match grade. I use a Smith to screw in the barrels. Go no go gauges are not my thing. Cheap at $40.00.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Im doing pretty close to the same thing but Im going from a Criteriron Remage barrel in 1-8 .243 to a Green Mtn Remage in 1-8 .22-250 as well. I just need to send the guy makin my barrel some dummy rounds so he can cut the throat for the 80-90gr VLD's


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Finally had some time to tinker with my 308 - I picked up a barrel vice and went to work. The smooth barrel nut came off with the help of the Wheeler Smooth Barrel nut wrench. Recently ordered a 26" 1:8 twist X-caliber barrel that should hopefully be here within the next few weeks. Also went with a notched barrel nut this time around.

If all pans out, I'd like to load up 62 grain TTSX's and see how they perform on a WY antelope and possibly doe whitetail this fall.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Thought I'd give a bit of an update on the project:

My barrel didn't ship until a day before I left for a month long internship in AZ, so I had to patiently wait to spin the new barrel onto the savage.

Barrel is a 26" 1:8 twist Savage Varmint Contour in 22-250 AI.

I spun the new barrel on and used gauges to help set the headspace correctly. I have talley rings heading my way and will top it with a Vortex HST 6-24x50. I've got some 62 gr TTSXs and Varget to work with.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I got a little bored with the black stock, so I decided to take some spray paint to it. I've never really been one to like painted stocks, but I think it turned out fairly well and we'll see how it holds up over time. 

I've been to the range a few times forming brass with great results. The latest batch shot really well with a 60 gr Vmax and RL-15. I'm looking forward to seeing what it'll do with a full case of powder!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice paint job. Usually you can tell it was a DIY job, that looks professionally done. Shoots great too. I have done 4 savage re-barrel jobs now and trying to decide which caliber to do for my 5th. It can be addicting and they all shoot lights out with a little work on the reloading bench.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

toasty said:


> Nice paint job. Usually you can tell it was a DIY job, that looks professionally done. Shoots great too. I have done 4 savage re-barrel jobs now and trying to decide which caliber to do for my 5th. It can be addicting and they all shoot lights out with a little work on the reloading bench.


Thanks! It's definitely been a fun project. I could easily see myself putting more together over the years.


----------

